# Krasnoyarsk Riding?



## BonkMasterT (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody ridden in Krasnoyarsk, Russia?


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi!
If you can read and speak Russian, just go to http://x-ride.ru/


----------



## Kisha (Jun 16, 2011)

HI! I'm from Russia! Why you want in Krasnoyarsk??? Why not Irkutsk? =))


----------

